

Free eGuide: Adding two-factor authentication to your network - nowen
http://www.wikidsystems.com/learn-more/two-factor-authentication-white-papers
No reg req'd. Includes examples for Cisco, Juniper, Linux, AD via NPS etc.
======
nowen
So, we get a lot of questions about how to implement 2 factor authentication.
You can do it quick and simple, but it is more secure to run it through your
directory (AD). This eguide shows you how to do it end-to-end using standard
protocols, so it works with any 2 factor solution, not just ours. Enjoy.

